
Population Projections for Japan (2016-2065): Summary - blendo
http://www.ipss.go.jp/pp-zenkoku/e/zenkoku_e2017/pp_zenkoku2017e_gaiyou.html
======
blendo
In 2015, total population of Japan was about 127 million.

“Based on the results of the medium-fertility projection, Japan is expected to
enter a long period of population decline. The population is expected to
decrease to around 110.92 million by 2040, fall below 100 million to 99.24
million by 2053, and drop to 88.08 million by 2065.”

In other words, a 30% population decrease over 50 years.

The bad news is the social safety net for unemployed elders will depend on
fewer workers.

But aren’t there upsides as well, such as reduced environmental degradation?

